# Topics > Mixed reality >  Breakroom, virtual reality workspace environment, MURE VR Ltd, Reykjavík, Island

## Airicist

Developer - MURE VR Ltd

twitter.com/vrBreakroom




> We make Breakroom, a virtual reality workspace environment. When trying to work in a distracting environment our user puts on noise cancelling headphones and a virtual reality headset and enters another world. He chooses an environment he feels comfortable in, opens as many displays as he wants and uses the whole world around him as his desktop. With some easy commands the user has perfect control over his applications and environment for increased focus, comfort and productivity. 
> We work with environmental psychologists at Reykjavik University to make our virtual environments as comfortable for our users as possible. 
> Their research has shown that the modern open-workspaces increase stress and reduce focus compared to the older segmented office spaces.With Breakroom, companies can keep the cost efficient open-workspace but give their employees the chance to take a break from the stressful environment around them, get some privacy and increase their focus, comfort and productivity.

----------


## Airicist

Breakroom

Published on Sep 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Thanks to VR, your office will resemble a tropical island"

by Amber Leigh Turner
October 26, 2017

----------

